# Tivo Series 2 and Direct TV set top box



## Scarecrw28 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have Direct TV with the Black Box, I want to get the Series 2 TiVo.

Will it record the 2 different shows using the Box or should I just call Direct TV and get there DVR?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No, only one show at a time. I recommend getting the DirecTV DVR - it will be overall a better experience than using a separate TiVo box (cheaper, too.)


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

Since I already had an S2 TiVo (single tuner) when I signed up to DirecTV and got an R16 DVR, I kept the S2 and still use it to record shows that I want to download to my PC via TiVo Desktop. The DTV DVR records shows that are watched then deleted.

The UI of the TiVo is FAR superior to DTVs, so much so that I don't mind the continued expense of the TiVo subscription.

I can record one show on the DTV DVR and another on the TiVo at the same time. You can watch a previously recorded show on TiVo while they're recording but not the DTV DVR. It's pretty cool.


----------



## richmond (Oct 2, 2010)

I just switched to Direct Tv and already owned a Tivo series 2 with a lifetime subscription and am trying to get it connected but am having trouble. Sounds like you've been successful with yours so can you provide me any advice on getting mine working.

Jim


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

richmond said:


> I just switched to Direct Tv and already owned a Tivo series 2 with a lifetime subscription and am trying to get it connected but am having trouble. Sounds like you've been successful with yours so can you provide me any advice on getting mine working.
> 
> Jim


Check out the USB TV Translater at patersontech.com. I use one for my S2 Humax DRT-800 to control channel changing on an H-24 receiver. it works very well indeed.


----------



## jobycat (Oct 5, 2010)

I know this is old...I wish to use my old series 2 in my spare room just for over the air digital playing and recording. Can someone direct me to this knowledge please.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

jobycat said:


> I know this is old...I wish to use my old series 2 in my spare room just for over the air digital playing and recording. Can someone direct me to this knowledge please.


http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/306


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

richmond said:


> I just switched to Direct Tv and already owned a Tivo series 2 with a lifetime subscription and am trying to get it connected but am having trouble. Sounds like you've been successful with yours so can you provide me any advice on getting mine working.
> 
> Jim


DirecTV receiver > TiVo S2 > TV. S-Video cables for video, RCA for audio.

I'm using the regular IR blaster cable to change channels. You just have to go into the TiVo and set it up for DirecTV as your receiver so it knows how to change the channels.


----------

